# The confusing chronicles of the secret stinkys



## SparkySA (4/9/19)

Chapter 1 

THE BEGINNING OF THE END OF THE STINKYS

It all started way back....way back when the vapes like stinkys, now called cigalikes

I woke up early one saturday feeling stuffy, coughing like a borstol addict, you have to understand i was smoking 2 packs of stinkys a day and i knew i just knew something had to change.

I got out of my jammies and into some casuals and 15 min later i was on my way to the flea market to buy some Nic patches, now you are wondering why a flea market well to answer in short you can buy anything there for cheap and i was in the mood to get out of the house.

after 15 or so stalls all trying to sell you anything from a bumper sticker to a porcupine hair brush i noticed a cigalike it looked like a stinky but it wasn't the vendor's eyes lightened up and stared the demo of this seemingly unimportant little device.

I was intrigued in the way he handled the little thing he added a little translucent drop or 2 inside the cartridge and handed me the little thing, took a few drags and it tasted like red bull , i smiled and paid the vendor there and then, i stocked up on a few flavours and started my journey to drop the stinkys.

My first trouble started when the cartridges that were finished and the Macguyver in me said i could re-use the little things so i tried supplementing the white fluffy wick with any substitute i could find from earbud cotton to cotton swabs to cotton balls and you wont believe what ended up working the best....... teddy stuffing yes vapers teddy stuffing i was as happy as a teenager at a Justin Bieber concert .....stay tuned for the charging nightmare and how i allmost lost my finger

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Arthster (4/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> Chapter 1
> 
> THE BEGINNING OF THE END OF THE STINKYS
> 
> ...



More... More... More

Man I remember those things.1st flavour was marlboro... Tasted more like the bud a day later but hells yes I was smoking a lektronic skyf

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (4/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> Chapter 1
> 
> THE BEGINNING OF THE END OF THE STINKYS
> 
> ...



lol this is fun! Looking forward to the next chapter @SparkySA

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

